# [solved] cannot use vpnc with networkmanager

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

I am trying to connect to a vpn server using vpnc with networkmanager. However, it seems

to fail at setting up the tun device:

```
NetworkManager[2392]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
```

Is there anything I need to set up manually?Last edited by Gh0str1d3r on Tue Aug 09, 2011 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

I just found out that this is actually not an error message. The reason why vpnc did not work

was simply that is was blocked by the provider of the local network.

----------

